# Glenn Branca



## violadude

I don't know if there is already a thread about this, but I was too lazy to check lol. Anyway, Glenn Branca is an experimental Rock/Classical composer. I found an interesting Article/interview with him on NewMusicBox today. Enjoy

http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/glenn-branca-where-my-ears-want-to-go/


----------



## Ukko

Related to Ralph, do you think?


----------



## starthrower

I remember reading about Branca a couple of decades ago in Guitar Player Magazine. I think he was doing electric guitar symphonies and other stuff. I never did get hold of any of his records. 

There's another guy doing new stuff like this that I've seen on YouTube, but unfortunately I can't remember his name. He was featured in Signal To Noise Magazine not too long ago.


----------



## science

He had Spiderman #1 and his mom threw it out. 

I will never trust my mother again.


----------



## PetrB

I cannot figure out this uploaders numbering 'system.' seems he's replicated a few labels if not tracks.... It has been a while since I first checked these out, But there are certainly
a number of links on youtube.

article shmarticle, nothing like the real sound of what the guy makes to get the best idea....














Etc. Its what he does, he got a major grant(s) to do it. All electric guitar-based.
The glittery sound of combined beats in what sounds like a just intonation in the first part, I thought made a nice sound. After a little bit of it, it becomes for me far to 'monotimbrel'


----------



## Ras

Glenn Branca has died.
R.I.P. 
and a question for Branca fans : Where do I start with Branca?? (I like Chatham's "Guitar Trio Is My Life" - are there any similar works by Branca or which works are your favorites?

Obituary in The New York Times:

https://nyti.ms/2GjsE8k


----------



## seven four

try the microtonal symphonies 6, 5 or 6.

some Glenn Branca thoughts:

https://harmonicsdb.wordpress.com/2018/05/16/glenn-branca/


----------



## Ras

seven four said:


> try the microtonal symphonies 6, 5 or 6.
> 
> some Glenn Branca thoughts:
> 
> https://harmonicsdb.wordpress.com/2018/05/16/glenn-branca/


Thank you seven four

I listened to his Symphony no. 6 and some other stuff on Spotify last night and I loved it.
While I was listening I read a twenty page interview with G. Branca in William Duckworth book "Talking Music" that also includes 15 other long interviews (John Cage, Philip Glass, Steve Reich, John Zorn, Laurie Anderson etc...).:
https://www.amazon.com/Talking-Musi...95806&sr=8-1&keywords=talking+music+duckworth

A work I would like to hear because Branca mentioned it in the Duckworth-interview is an early piece called: "Instrumental for six guitars". I couldn't find it on Spotify.


----------



## seven four

Not familiar with Instrumental for six guitars.


----------



## seven four

In the wake of his passing, I noticed people really identify with the ear damaging volume he performed at...it was right up there with Elliott Sharp or Motorhead.


----------

